# [SOLVED] PS3 Having Problems with Bluray Discs



## Myg0t

Alright, So I seem to be having this weird problem lately, and its only been happening for the past couple of days.

When ever I stick a game or Bluray Movie in, it'll sit there for about 2 minutes and then it will make this weird sound like it's trying to move the Disc around, or possibly eject it.

This is what i've tried:
*Reset to factory settings *- Didn't work
*boot to safe mode and restore system files *- Found that my system files were corrupt but didn't fix the problem
*Tried sticking in a regular DVD/CD *- Worked perfectly, so it's only bluray discs that are having the problem.
*bought a lense cleaner *- This didn't fix it as well
*Turned the console up on it's side - *worked after a few tries!

Currently, in order to get my games to run, i have to tilt the console at around a 45 - 90 degree angle to get it to read the disc. Which leads me to believe that it's not the laser thats messing up, but maybe the mechanism that slides the bluray into it's correct spot?

Has anyone else had this problem? It's getting to be really frustrating.

If anyone has heard of this or know how someone would go about realigning the Drive it would greatly Appreciated!  I'm pretty tech savvy so give me everything you got.

Btw, I have a 120GB PS3 Slim

Let me know if you guys need anymore information 

Thanks alot!
Myg0t


----------



## Myg0t

*Re: PS3 Having Problems with Bluray Discs*

Sorry for double posting, but i didn't see an option to edit my current post.

But i was just going to say that i'm planning on taking the ps3 apart today and seeing whats happening with the drive.

I'll also make a video of the sound - so you guys can see exactly what i'm talking about 


'tanks again!

Myg


----------



## Myg0t

*Re: PS3 Having Problems with Bluray Discs*

bump?


----------



## Redeye3323

*Re: PS3 Having Problems with Bluray Discs*

Hey Myg0t,

Can you post the video like you stated 

I suspect it could be a mechanical problem like you stated.

You could do the fix yourself but if you are unsure that you can do it without damaging it, I would get a quote to see how much a Repair shop/store or simular would charge you to find and fix the issue.

-Redeye


----------



## Myg0t

Yeah, I will post the video today when I get home from work, not sure how long it'll take to upload. Its a 720p hi def video though so you should be able to see everything that's going on pretty well.

I'm pretty sure its either the laser or the gears in the drive aren't working right. You'll see what I mean by the ejecting sound when I post the video.
What ever it may be, I'm more than confident that I can replace the part my self, I'm quite experienced when it comes to tinkering around (I'm a computer tech at a college).

Thanks for the reply! And ill get back to you as soon as I can!
Myg0t


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey mygot,

I'll wait to see the outcome and/or your vid lol.

I am glad you are experienced in this field, you should be more than capable of the repair then 

-Daniel


----------



## Myg0t

*Re: PS3 Having Problems with Bluray Discs*

Got it uploaded;

HERE YE BE


Let me know what you think 


also, wanted to let you know that for some reason Battlefield always shows up.... I don't quite understand why one game would always work but the rest won't. And Portal 2 is the only game that completely error's out once i can get it to show up. 

Thanks mate!
Myg0t


----------



## Myg0t

Alright - for any one who wants to know I've fixed my ps3 without having to replace the lens. I decided to give the case and the lens a real good cleaning before giving up and purchasing a laser. And, man, am I glad I did that!

I borrowed a computer vacuum from work, and disassembled the Playstation 3. From there I removed all of the insides of the PS3 and gave it a good vacuum. Then I took some 91% Rubbing Alcohol (2 bucks at CVS), quetips, and disassembled the bluray drive to expose the laser. I then just dabbed the quetips into the alcohol - making sure it wasn't to soaked - and made small circular motions around the lens. Once done I took the other side of the quetip and dried it off. I did this about 3 times over just to make sure I had gotten everything off.

From there, I put everything back together, started up the ps3 and stuck Portal 2 in. The game loaded up in about 5-7 seconds (quickest i've seen it load in a long time) and started up the game. While some games would load, i could never get Portal 2 to start without erroring out. After cleaning, though, it started up perfectly!

So there you go folks, when your drive decides to quit reading discs, give your lens a really good cleaning before deciding to send Sony your hard earned cash (or ordering a drive if you had planned to repair it yourself). There are plenty of tutorials online for cleaning your lens and how to take apart the drive - so you guys should have no problem there.

One thing I noticed while taking the ps3 apart, and wanted to mention, was that there are three tiny Torx screws that must be removed from the chassis in order to remove the top cover. I had a set of Torx screws but mine were not small enough for these little buggers. I ended up using a very very very small flat head screwdriver to unscrew them, and that did the trick. [just though I'd let everyone know so they didn't think they'd have to run out and buy a pack of Torx screwdrivers!] 

Also, through researching the problem, I came across a post where they mentioning the hazard of smoke and the ps3 lens. If you smoke in the house your lens could only need cleaning! And if you continue to smoke in the house you may want to purchase a lens cleaner and run it about once a month to just keep it clean. It's a disc with little brushes on the bottom and costs about 6 bucks at Target.

I hope this will help someone along the way!

Thanks,
Myg0t


----------



## Redeye3323

Hey Myg0t,

Thanks for posting your solution mate, I am sure that it will help someone in the future.

Cheers,
Redeye


----------

